# Elizabeth Taylor passed away



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So sad. Such an iconic woman. I always think of her passion for her dogs. She had the most beautiful maltese. When I was 11 my friend had a magazine ad of Elizabeth and a maltese hanging on her wall. My friend said that was her dream dog. It was the first time I ever saw a maltese.

Rest peacefully Elizabeth.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard it on the radio on my way home from dropping Riley off at the vets for his dental. What a sad day it is...one of my favorite Elizabeth Taylor movies is "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" with Paul Newman. RIP Elizabeth.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i know ! it is sad .. may she rest in peace .. she was so beautiful.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

She was a such a beautiful woman. May she rest in peace.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ,that's an end to an era.She had a lot of health issues sadly. She did raise a lot of money for charities. May she find peace in heaven ,the peace that eluded her on earth.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A legend is gone. Looking at the clips and photos they're showing - she was staggeringly beautiful in her youth. I didn't realize she had a Maltese but so fitting with her beauty. And what a champion she was for causes like AIDS. Rest in Peace - you had a tumultuous life full of twists and turns but lived it to the fullest on your terms until the end.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm wondering if her one true love was Richard Burton. A beautiful lady inside and out.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i just heard .R.I.P Elizabeth.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Liz and her dogs. She was a Maltese lover, and such a beautiful woman. RIP Liz.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> I'm wondering if her one true love was Richard Burton. A beautiful lady inside and out.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


 I was listening to Larry King this morning talking about her. He said that the love that she never got over was Mike Todd. He was the one that died in a plane crash. But you could sure not deny the she and Richard had a thing.....and the jewlery!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful woman inside and out. She will be missed by so many.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Elizabeth taylor and her maltese sugar .


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awwww


jodublin said:


> Elizabeth taylor and her maltese sugar .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elizabeth Taylor was my DH's "dream girl". She was a truly beautiful person, both inside and out, and aged very gracefully, imho.

I had remembered her Maltese and that her name was Sugar. 

One thing that is interesting is that she was the first actress to be paid $1 million for a role. That was in like 1961-1962 when she did Cleopatra. At the time, Marilyn Monroe was also at the same studio (Fox) and they were close in age. Fox was almost bankrupt at the time, and Monroe was the only really big box office draw. Her movies were keeping the studio afloat. Monroe was making around $100,000 per film while Taylor was getting $1 million for a movie that almost bankrupted Fox. I remember reading a book about that several years ago -- can't remember the name of it.

RIP, Ms. Taylor. You will live on forever in your films.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

jodublin said:


> Elizabeth taylor and her maltese sugar .


Oh I love this picture! (I wonder who the breeder was for little Sugar?)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In reading some of the on-line articles about her, I ran across this quote about her little Sugar:

In recent years, Taylor has reportedly become closely attached to her pet dog, saying that she goes nowhere without her little Maltese named Sugar. In an interview with American magazine W, Taylor said she was happiest while with husbands Todd and Burton, but now has to be content with Sugar for company. She explains, "I've never loved a dog like this in my life. It's amazing. Sometimes I think there's a person in there. There's something to say for this kind of love - it's unconditional." In June 2005, Taylor's beloved dog Sugar died. However, several months later (in September) she purchased a descendant of Sugar which she named Daisy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And I just saw this Psychology Today article on "ELIZABETH TAYLOR'S LIFE WITH DOGS." Loved it especially the part about the yacht. 

Elizabeth Taylor and Her Life with Dogs | Psychology Today


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww she would have fit perfectly on SM


Lacie's Mom said:


> In reading some of the on-line articles about her, I ran across this quote about her little Sugar:
> 
> In recent years, Taylor has reportedly become closely attached to her pet dog, saying that she goes nowhere without her little Maltese named Sugar. In an interview with American magazine W, Taylor said she was happiest while with husbands Todd and Burton, but now has to be content with Sugar for company. She explains, "I've never loved a dog like this in my life. It's amazing. Sometimes I think there's a person in there. There's something to say for this kind of love - it's unconditional." In June 2005, Taylor's beloved dog Sugar died. However, several months later (in September) she purchased a descendant of Sugar which she named Daisy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She definitely loved her Maltese the way we do.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I had read recently that she wanted to be buried next to Richard Burton in Wales when she died but her children wanted her buried in Ca. They said she kept a love letter written to her from him right before he died, in her bedside table. She would not devulge the contents of the letter. She was writing a book that was not to be published until after her death. I would definitely read it.........

RIP Elizabeth.....You are the last of the real "Movie Stars"........


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

"Since her recovery she continued the practice of always having one of these little white dogs with her at interviews and public appearances. *She always seemed to draw comfort from their presence."*

She was defintely a Maltese girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

RIP Elizabeth.
I was going to post that I love those old black and white portraits, they are so classy. This is a more recent one, but its just beautiful.






jodublin said:


> Elizabeth taylor and her maltese sugar .


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She was a true movie STAR!!!! Also compassionate woman who stood by her friends and an animal lover!

Great article someone posted today on FB

Elizabeth Taylor and Her Life with Dogs | Psychology Today


----------

